# Jukebox/Mediaplayer Distribution



## Dancingsheep (30. Mai 2011)

Moin moin,

Ich bin schon seid längerem auf der suche nach einem Linux-Distribution für nen Alten Laptop das "nur" Musik abspielen kann 

Hab nunr VortexBox.org gefunden, doch das ist ja nur ein Server -.-

Anforderungen sind halt.

Minimale Systemanforderungen
Schnelle Bootzeit
Muss MP3 Abspielen können

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch eine Idee oder mögliche umsetztungs vorschläge.

Daten vom Laptop hab ich grade nicht hier reiche ich aber nochmal nach.
Weiss nur das Ubuntu nicht drauf läuft 

Greetz


----------



## DragonTEC (30. Mai 2011)

nimm dir ein x-beliebiges linux (zB Debian), installier nur das basissystem ohne grafische Oberfläche, und dazu noch MOC (bei Debian glaub ich auch über apt installierbar).. das ist ein konsolen-musikplayer..

dann hast du ein system was überall läuft, in 30 sekunden bootet und das tut was es soll: Musik spielen 

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Installier noch n ssh server und du kannst mit putty aufm smartphone auch deine Musik einfach per handy steuern.. Hab ich jahrelang so gemacht.. Inzwischen bin aber wegen anderem Server und anderen Anforderungen auf XBMC + XBMC-Remote on Android umgestiegen..


----------



## Isoroku (31. Mai 2011)

DragonTEC schrieb:


> nimm dir ein x-beliebiges linux (zB Debian), installier nur das basissystem ohne grafische Oberfläche, und dazu noch MOC (bei Debian glaub ich auch über apt installierbar).. das ist ein konsolen-musikplayer..
> ...dann hast du ein system was überall läuft, in 30 sekunden bootet und das tut was es soll: Musik spielen



Moin!

Genau so würde ich das auch vorschlagen! Bei Debian kann man unter Installing Debian GNU/Linux via the Internet die sog. net-inst-.iso herunterladen (~180 MB).
Das fertige System sind dann so in etwa 350 MB
Der konkrete Befehl für MOC wäre dann 

$ apt-get install MOC

Wenn Du dann doch eine graphische Oberläche haben willst, ist's ein wenig "schwieriger", da Du den X-Server herunterladen, installieren und konfigurieren musst.
Ist aber alles hiinzukriegen!
Als Window-Manager empfehle ich dann für Deine Zwecke Fluxbox... (den Nachfolger der Blackbox [noch Monochrom und so..) minimalistischer geht's nicht!

MfG!

Iso.

Edit sagt: Habe mal fix in meinen Repos nachgesehen, und da wird nur MOC 2.5-alpha angeboten. Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob ich 'ne Alpha empfehlen kann. 
Also entweder Du findest ein Repo, dass den 2.4er MOC anbietet, oder Du kannst auch alternativ den mpg123 nehmen. (aktuell  1.12)-


----------



## Jimini (31. Mai 2011)

Oder irgendwas à la Xubuntu, wenn du lieber ein GUI haben möchtest. XFCE braucht ziemlich wenig Ressourcen, das läuft bei mir auch auf einem ziemlich alten Notebook.

MfG Jimini


----------



## fornax7.10 (6. Juni 2011)

Oder du nimmst Puppy Linux, das hat glaub nen VLC drauf und ist im MacOSStil


----------



## mauorrizze (7. Juni 2011)

mpd (Music Player Daemon) sollte es auch für fast jede Distribution als Paket geben und macht auch genau das was der Name sagt ^^
Gibt unzählige Clients dafür, mpc für die Konsole wird meist automatisch mitinstalliert (mpc play, mpc next, mpc stop...), aber gibt auch GTK-, php-basierte clients und welche für android falls man das ganze noch fernsteuern möchte.
Würde als Basis auch ein Debian nehmen, optional XFCE, Enlightenment oder fluxbox/openbox als GUI drauf, laufen alle ziemlich flott. Fix und fertig wäre Puppy Linux oder DSL (Damn Small Linux).


----------

